# What type of wood is this



## David Clem (10 mo ago)

I inherited several different split logs that were painted on ends from my brother in law who used to live in Miami, FL. He got they wood out of the Everglades in the water In 1979. Said he took them to state and they did not know what time of wood it is. So I purchased a band saw to resal the logs. This the first cut of many logs. Any idea on species? Very hard. About 1/8” thick and can’t break with grain or against it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

David Clem said:


> I inherited several different split logs that were painted on ends from my brother in law who used to live in Miami, FL. He got they wood out of the Everglades in the water In 1979. Said he took them to state and they did not know what time of wood it is. So I purchased a band saw to resal the logs. This the first cut of many logs. Any idea on species? Very hard. About 1/8” thick and can’t break with grain or against it.


Don't know but looks good. By the looks of the cuts, I'm glad you bought a good band saw


----------



## thtemplejr (9 mo ago)

Marco said:


> Don't know but looks good. By the looks of the cuts, I'm glad you bought a good band saw


Looks like Sycamore.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It might be Cypress if it was growing in the water of the Everglades.


----------



## thtemplejr (9 mo ago)

Possible. I'm building a 55" X 102" table out of Sycamore. Sure looks the same. 🙂


----------

